# Autoglym SRP vs BH Cleanser Polish Cleaning Ability



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Hello all,

I am looking for opinions on which of the above two products is better at cleaning paint prior to panel wipe and then a wax/sealant application.

I understand the panel wipe stage will strip any protection and filling qualities of both products, that is the intention. I am just wanting to solely take advantage of the cleaning and paint cleansing properties of both products.


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Cleanser polish for me. Personally a much better product 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Lexus-is250 said:


> Cleanser polish for me. Personally a much better product
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


May I ask why is it much better?


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

Surely your better missing both. Cleaning the car and just using a panel wipe seems like alot more work for hardly any improvement to wax


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

v_r_s said:


> Surely your better missing both. Cleaning the car and just using a panel wipe seems like alot more work for hardly any improvement to wax


You'd be amazed to actually see how much dirt these products can pull out of the paint :thumb: It's definitely a step worth doing.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Carlack NSC or Cleanser Polish to me. Maybe DetailedOnline new Refresh would be worth to look also.


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

piston_warrior said:


> May I ask why is it much better?


After using super resin over the years I was amazed the first time I used cleanser polish. I wouldn't really call super resin a paint cleanser but after using cleanser polish it took so much more muck out of the paint.

Are you using by hand or machine? If your going to ipa after wouldn't you just be better with a fine polish? Seems a bit of a waste of time what your doing?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Super resin polish leaves fillers in the paint and you wouldn't apply it then use a panel wipe that would defet the object of applying it

BH Cleanser polish and Super resin polish are 2 completely different products

So many threads on DW about SRP it amazes me, people, still don't get its uses.

Its more of a glaze that a paint prep or polish


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

We'd say it was more of a polish and less of a glaze.

It does have a degree of cut.
It can polish.
It does fill what it can't polish.
It does leave a layer of protective wax behind.

It has some things a glaze has, but also things a glaze does not.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Autoglym said:


> We'd say it was more of a polish and less of a glaze.
> 
> It does have a degree of cut.
> It can polish.
> ...


I'm sure you would agree using a panel wipe after applying SRP is defeating the point of applying it?

Its not a bad product by any means but its not the same as a cleanser polish that is is being compared to in this case


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Lexus-is250 said:


> After using super resin over the years I was amazed the first time I used cleanser polish. I wouldn't really call super resin a paint cleanser but after using cleanser polish it took so much more muck out of the paint.
> 
> Are you using by hand or machine? If your going to ipa after wouldn't you just be better with a fine polish? Seems a bit of a waste of time what your doing?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks for your reply, I'm just using it by hand. If I was going to get the DA out then I would probably use a finishing polish. I just like how effective both products are at pulling dirt out of the paint by hand with very little effort.

Do you think I would be getting better results by using a finishing polish by hand and then wiping the panels down?

If so, would you recommend a SMAT or DAT type finishing polish?



Rian said:


> I'm sure you would agree using a panel wipe after applying SRP is defeating the point of applying it?
> 
> Its not a bad product by any means but its not the same as a cleanser polish that is is being compared to in this case


You missed the point of the thread Ryan. I'm planning on using either product for their paint cleaning abilities not their filling abilities (which both products have both qualities in common) so a wipe-down after is not defeating _my_ purpose for applying it.

Cleanser Polish and SRP both have paint cleaning abilities which makes them comparable in this situation so please don't de-rail my thread.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Rian said:


> Super resin polish leaves fillers in the paint and you wouldn't apply it then use a panel wipe that would defet the object of applying it
> 
> BH Cleanser polish and Super resin polish are 2 completely different products
> 
> ...


So does Cleanser Polish, they are pretty similar products in that they both have an element of polish, cleansing, filling and protection.


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Autoglym said:


> We'd say it was more of a polish and less of a glaze.
> 
> It does have a degree of cut.
> It can polish.
> ...


And it's a bloody good product!


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

piston_warrior said:


> Thanks for your reply, I'm just using it by hand. If I was going to get the DA out then I would probably use a finishing polish. I just like how effective both products are at pulling dirt out of the paint by hand with very little effort.
> 
> Do you think I would be getting better results by using a finishing polish by hand and then wiping the panels down?
> 
> ...


SRP will leave a sealant behind so if you're looking for something to clean the paint with SRP definitely ain't the thing to use as its going to be harder to remove all traces.

I would not see SRP as something to clean the paint with, I've used it a few times as an LSP on its own as it has great filling qualities, I would never consider it a paint cleaner, even Auto Glym has said the below

"It does have a degree of cut.
It can polish.
It does fill what it can't polish.
It does leave a layer of protective wax behind.

It has some things a glaze has, but also things a glaze does not."

Your question above regarding Polish Vs panel wipe, youll get better result using a SMAT polish by hand and then using a panel wipe as a finishing polish will remove more than a panel wipe, but if you polish you'll have to panel wipe anyway to remove the polish, you'll want a SMAT polish if your using it by hand as you won't be able to break down a DAT polish effectively by hand


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Rian said:


> SRP will leave a sealant behind so if you're looking for something to clean the paint with SRP definitely ain't the thing to use as its going to be harder to remove all traces.
> 
> I would not see SRP as something to clean the paint with, I've used it a few times as an LSP on its own as it has great filling qualities, I would never consider it a paint cleaner, even Auto Glym has said the below
> 
> ...


It's not a debate, SRP has paint cleaning properties - fact. Any panel wipe worth its salt will remove sealants and wax so that is no issue. I want opinions on which product has the better cleaning power because I have them on the shelf ready to go.

You were adamant that SRP was a glaze until you were corrected by the manufacturer so I'm a bit hesitant to listen to anymore of your advice about SRP.

I never asked a question about polish vs panel wipe, it was about SRP/Cleanser Polish vs a finishing polish.

If you haven't any further information to add regarding my first post then don't bother replying, I asked a simple question and you've turned the thread into a debate about someone completely different.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

roscopervis said:


> So does Cleanser Polish, they are pretty similar products in that they both have an element of polish, cleansing, filling and protection.


Just what I was going to say... Cleanser Polish filling ability below.










Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

piston_warrior said:


> It's not a debate, SRP has paint cleaning properties - fact. Any panel wipe worth its salt will remove sealants and wax so that is no issue. I want opinions on which product has the better cleaning power because I have them on the shelf ready to go.
> 
> You were adamant that SRP was a glaze until you were corrected by the manufacturer so I'm a bit hesitant to listen to anymore of your advice about SRP.
> 
> ...


Despite what you or AutoGlym state, If I Had to compare SRP to any productive got it would be a glaze, it fills, it doesn't correct, no comparing it to finishing polish.

And I'm dubious about its cleaning abilities, I'm still adamant SRP is a glaze despite what AG says, it has 0 to little cut is filler heavy

I know what I would do and it wouldn't be using SRP it would be a finishing polish like Sonax profiline perfect finish on a finishing pad.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Assuming the cutting ability is not what your after or need . Then I would suggest using Bilthamber cleanser fluid as it pulls stuff out very well, dissolves tar and sap etc and leaves panel ready for wax or sealant. Check out Polished Bliss for the best description. Either that or use Meg paint cleaner it's also really good.

Doing an IPA wipedown after BHCP or SRP may not remove either 100% anyway.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Rian said:


> Despite what you or AutoGlym state, If I Had to compare SRP to any productive got it would be a glaze, it fills, it doesn't correct, no comparing it to finishing polish.
> 
> And I'm dubious about its cleaning abilities, I'm still adamant SRP is a glaze despite what AG says, it has 0 to little cut is filler heavy
> 
> I know what I would do and it wouldn't be using SRP it would be a finishing polish like Sonax profiline perfect finish on a finishing pad.


It can correct, more if you get the pad combo right. It does clean, but it isn't that good at it. It fills and protects - it's an AIO all day.

Anyway, if you want a cleaner, then Cleanser Fluid from Bilt Hamber is amazing. Even Meg's Step 1 from the old 3 Step Clean/Polish/Wax is a pretty decent chemical cleanser, much better than SRP and Cleanser Polish, as that is it's primary job. However, SRP and Cleanser Polish do the job of all 3 of those products and will be more durable too. Soooo, AIO, no?


----------



## ajm83 (Mar 30, 2019)

Hope you don't mind tagging this onto your thread OP, but when I've seen these products advertised before I thought they just made the paint look cleaner by filling swirls, I didn't realise they actually cleaned anything. So what exactly are they removing from the paint and where does whatever is removed end up? On your polishing pad? Are they 100% safe? Is it just that they're removing a tiny bit of clearcoat?


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Instead of using SRP or Cleanser polish look into Poorboy's world pro polish and pro polish 2.

At first I wanted to clean the paint just like you and wipe down before any sealants. But pro polish is a chemical cleaner and pro polish 2 is a cleaner with abrasives. These work much better in cleaning and after a wipe down fusso and double speed wax glued to the surface like a gem.

Well worth looking into, I have both and highly recommend them!


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

jd1982 said:


> Instead of using SRP or Cleanser polish look into Poorboy's world pro polish and pro polish 2.
> 
> At first I wanted to clean the paint just like you and wipe down before any sealants. But pro polish is a chemical cleaner and pro polish 2 is a cleaner with abrasives. These work much better in cleaning and after a wipe down fusso and double speed wax glued to the surface like a gem.
> 
> Well worth looking into, I have both and highly recommend them!


Thanks for the recommendation, I'll certainly be having a look at both of those.


----------

